# How to get rid of outboard gas with too much oil?



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

I made a mistake and put too much oil mix (8 ounces more than needed) in with my outboard motor gas. I ran the outboard for one day like this and it ran terrible. So, I now have 6 gallons of gas/oil that I don't know what to do with.

Suggestions on how to get rid of it?


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Add more straight gas to make it the right mix ratio........hell that stuff isn't cheap. Lol


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Dilute with unmixed fuel.

Older fourstroke engines....lawn or farm engines will burn it too once diluted.
Some even seem to like it now and then.
Stabiliser helps if freshness is a concern.


----------



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

Waif said:


> Dilute with unmixed fuel.
> 
> Older fourstroke engines....lawn or farm engines will burn it too once diluted.
> Some even seem to like it now and then.
> Stabiliser helps if freshness is a concern.


Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Stumpy Fish said:


> Thanks, that makes sense.


How much oil did you mix with the 6 gallons and what is your desired ratio. It's a relatively simple algebra problem to solve.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

I doubt 8 ounces in 6 gallons is going to make your motor run crappy unless you already mix it very heavy. Go with a quality oil like amsoil and it will run much cleaner. Running gas with a lot of 2 stroke oil in your 4 strokes is not good for it. It will carbon up the valves and foul your plugs. I would get some quality oil and start over.


----------



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> How much oil did you mix with the 6 gallons and what is your desired ratio. It's a relatively simple algebra problem to solve.


I was adding 3 more gallons to my six gallon tank. I accidently added 8 ounces too much. Like I said in my initial post, I don't have a container large enough to add the current gas PLUS more gas to even out the mixture. Besides that I've heard bad reviews about Pennzoil oil mix and regret even buying it.


----------



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

hawgeye said:


> I doubt 8 ounces in 6 gallons is going to make your motor run crappy unless you already mix it very heavy. Go with a quality oil like amsoil and it will run much cleaner. Running gas with a lot of 2 stroke oil in your 4 strokes is not good for it. It will carbon up the valves and foul your plugs. I would get some quality oil and start over.


I bought some Evinrude/Johnson XD30 from Gander Mountain. That's what the previous owner told me he used. The plugs have been changed and I am now using what it has been used to. It runs fine now.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Stumpy Fish said:


> I was adding 3 more gallons to my six gallon tank. I accidently added 8 ounces too much. Like I said in my initial post, I don't have a container large enough to add the current gas PLUS more gas to even out the mixture. Besides that I've heard bad reviews about Pennzoil oil mix and regret even buying it.


So you added 8 oz too much to 3 gallons on top of the 3 gallons of mixed gas that were already in the tank? So what oil to gas ratio were you running in the original gas? Also, how much total oil did you add to the 3 gallon top off. Aside from burning small amounts of it or putting it into small engines then diluting with fresh, you will need to get another 6 gallon gas tank to mix it. Otherwise you are outta luck and maybe be able to pay or give it away to someone. Only way to dilute it to correct ratio is to add more straight gas. 

I just looked at the chart and it looks like you are running close to 50:1. If I were you to correct your mistake, you need to buy another 6 gallon tank. While at the gas station, pour 3 gallons in the new tank leaving 3 gallons in the original. Make sure it's mixed up well so one tank doesn't hold more settled oil than the other. Once there is 3 gal per tank, add about 1.55 gallons of straight gas and you should be real close to 50:1 again and shouldn't notice issues. I don't disagree that some oils may run better than other, but in leiu of the situation, I would burn through what you had and try switch on the next batches down the road.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

1. Don't worry about it and use it. 
2. Add more undiluted gas as has been mentioned. 
3. Use it for snow blowers, leaf blowers, weed whackers, etc. 

I would go with option 1. 2 stroke engines are near indestructible. If the motor truly doesn't tolerate the richer mix, go to option 2.


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

Stumpy Fish said:


> I bought some Evinrude/Johnson XD30 from Gander Mountain. That's what the previous owner told me he used. The plugs have been changed and I am now using what it has been used to. It runs fine now.


I agree with Outdoor2da Core for the future if you have the room a second 6 gallon tank is a must! My first boat a 16' had the room so I bought a second tank buy the oil in the size container to Make your mix (Says on the container to make 6 gallons at 50 to 1 for example) Then keep one or two of these oil containers on the boat. When one tank runs empty just switch the line to the other tank. Obviously you have to have a quick change fitting and both tanks and both need to be for your motor. Then go and fill up the empty tank put in one container of oil and 6 gallons of gas and back on the boat. You will never make a mistake that way and never run out of gas!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Stumpy Fish said:


> I made a mistake and put too much oil mix (8 ounces more than needed) in with my outboard motor gas. I ran the outboard for one day like this and it ran terrible. So, I now have 6 gallons of gas/oil that I don't know what to do with.
> 
> Suggestions on how to get rid of it?


Pour it in your vehicle and then fill your tank. I do it every spring with leftover boat gas. No worries here. . Shrubby


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Put 5 gal of it in a 5 gal gas can and add a little at a time at each fill up til its gone.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I always have left over auger gas at the end of the ice season and I just dump it in my quad and fill it up. I also do the same with my summer mixed gas but that usually goes in my work car.


----------

